# Gun ban



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well that didn’t take long. The turnip-in-charge is now calling for an assault weapons ban just one day after a nut job shoots up a grocery store. My, how predictable. But NOBODY gives a rats ass about the body count every weekend in Chicago.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Looks like the shooter was a Muslim ISIS sympathizer from Syria who hated Trump.








'ISIS sympathies': Boulder shooting suspect identified as Ahmad Al-Issa


The suspect in the deadly shooting at a Boulder, Colorado, grocery store on Monday has been identified as Ahmad Al-Issa.




www.wnd.com





I can't help but think, banning guns isn't the solution...
Banning liberals from guns would be far more effective.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well that didn’t take long. The turnip-in-charge is now calling for an assault weapons ban just one day after a nut job shoots up a grocery store. My, how predictable. But NOBODY gives a rats ass about the body count every weekend in Chicago.


Was it here or somewhere else that I made that comparison?
Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa killed those people. Not the rifle.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another pawn for the liberal agenda. Good thing covid has the schools shut down cause we all know the alternative.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Was it here or somewhere else that I made that comparison?
> Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa killed those people. Not the rifle.


Here. I wrote this post before I saw your post in another thread. I’m running a little slow today.........well, actually every day!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Here. I wrote this post before I saw your post in another thread. I’m running a little slow today.........well, actually every day!


Nah, it was sometime last night.

You're running slow? Nowadays I'm just coasting.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Looks like the shooter was a Muslim ISIS sympathizer from Syria who hated Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can think of no reason to just ban Liberals !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Here. I wrote this post before I saw your post in another thread. I’m running a little slow today.........well, actually every day!


HA! I accidentally found it

Post #9 - Mass Shooting False Flag in Boulder CO | Prepper Forum / Survivalist Forum


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> I can think of no reason to just ban Liberals !


Just comparing the effectiveness of solutions.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> I can think of no reason to just ban Liberals !


You mean the people who are for peace and tolerance? Well, at least until you disagree with them. At that point they will focus on shutting you down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ban muslims/islamists. 

Problem solved.

You're Welcome! 🍌


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

From my count the last half dozen or so mass shooters were America hating liberals. 

So much for all us conservative gun nuts theory that the left is always trying to push.

Instead of the FBI keeping crime statistics by race I'd like to see the do it by political party. I think the democrats would be pretty damn surprised. 

Actually they probably wouldn't be surprised......but I'd still like to see the numbers.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like that I need to get going on a CC permit instead of just thinking about it.

It will be cold day in Hell, when a Muslim prick kills me without a battle, if I have my S&W on me.

Until I get my CC, my current plan is still in effect: I will charge a shooter, and kill him with my knife. 
A man should always know how to react to things.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Ban muslims/islamists.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> You're Welcome! 🍌


That’s a good idea. And let me be the one to thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Ban muslims/islamists.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> You're Welcome! 🍌


You best step correct. You could get time in the cooler for saying that.
You have to write in a manner that allows others to read between the lines and come to that conclusion.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

'ISIS sympathies': Boulder shooting suspect identified as Ahmad Al-Issa


The suspect in the deadly shooting at a Boulder, Colorado, grocery store on Monday has been identified as Ahmad Al-Issa.




www.wnd.com





He sounds like he is a schizophrenic, but he had enough of a sense of reality, that he bought a Ruger AR-15.

Quote from the WND article:
Al-Issa bought a Ruger AR-556 semi-automatic rifle on March 16, according to court documents


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> 'ISIS sympathies': Boulder shooting suspect identified as Ahmad Al-Issa
> 
> 
> The suspect in the deadly shooting at a Boulder, Colorado, grocery store on Monday has been identified as Ahmad Al-Issa.
> ...


Yup. The more I read about Ahmad, the more it is clear that he was a mental soup-sandwich. Sounds like he is a tormented soul.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

If we can't have them neither can they. Let them rearm the military and all Law enforcement with 6 shot .38's and Model (8 mausers.

Ban ours, only if you destroy yours first

Long live the Republic

Death unto all Tyrants!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Demitri.14 said:


> I can think of no reason to just ban Liberals !


I can think of no reason to Not just ban Liberals -- Sorry long day -- brain not working


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> I can think of no reason to Not just ban Liberals -- Sorry long day -- brain not working


It's OK. We knew what you meant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's what I have to say about gun control.

Screw that! Period.

These idiots (libtards) have a problem with God and Godly morals, ethics and principles. From local to federal levels of government, politicians are in favor of crappy agendas. The results are obvious. Still, the idiots blame the results on inanimate objects like weapons. The idiots' policies made through the decades are the reasons why we see so many acts of violence.

I am not a criminal. I am a Constitution-embracing Christian that believes the laws of nature and nature's God are to be followed, loved and obeyed. That we have strayed so far from those concepts is the reason we have so much societal problems. Period. No; exclamation point.

I am tired of the politicians and those who control them trying to take away my rights.
Sorry, but I will not comply. I will aim to misbehave


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Random violent acts tend to scare people.

The drug dealers in the “ hood “ shooting each other up, doesn’t scare people.

But make no mistake that the average person doesn’t care if AR’s are banned.

They hold the same sentiment as some of the people here about bump stocks. “ I didn’t want one so it doesn’t matter “

I fought for a while to get suppressors unregulated. No one cared enough to help support it, so ai dropped the campaign. Same sentiment, those things shouldn’t be legal..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Random violent acts tend to scare people.
> 
> The drug dealers in the “ hood “ shooting each other up, doesn’t scare people.


People really need to stop being pussies. People need to go heels and stop assuming others will carry for them.
There is no good reason for a dumbass to start shooting up a store and not get shredded by shoppers.
I'm not happy to conceal carry as it is a pain but I do. As a matter of fact, I'm about to go open. Still, others shouldn't expect me to save them when things go sour. My high prey-kill instinct shouldn't be abused and I can't be everywhere.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hm. He has a point. Most of our liberal whine bags expect hoodrats to be hoodrats. But the idea of their gun free zone being the epicenter of a shooting will send them into a panty soaking frenzy to give up our rights hoping they will feel safe. They believe they practice safety by banning the things that scare them and identifying locations as safe simply by saying the locations are safe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> Hm. He has a point. Most of our liberal whine bags expect hoodrats to be hoodrats. But the idea of their gun free zone being the epicenter of a shooting will send them into a panty soaking frenzy to give up our rights hoping they will feel safe. They believe they practice safety by banning the things that scare them and identifying locations as safe simply by saying the locations are safe.


Except this year and last year both have been breaking records for gun sales.

One person alone cannot ban guns. It will take an act of Congress. Even then many of them ran on 2nd Amendment issues. IF that happens it won't go well for anyone.

Some states have seen this coming and are already 2A sanctuary states. Many Texas counties are at this point and it should be official statewide this year. And in none of those states are any exceptions to any type of firearm.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Gotta wonder how things would have turned out had this been a gun friendly zone... with lots of people CCW...? Sad, that liberals create a situation that is ripe for people killing large numbers of people, then use that as justification for banning more guns...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Except this year and last year both have been breaking records for gun sales.
> 
> One person alone cannot ban guns. It will take an act of Congress. Even then many of them ran on 2nd Amendment issues. IF that happens it won't go well for anyone.
> 
> Some states have seen this coming and are already 2A sanctuary states. Many Texas counties are at this point and it should be official statewide this year. And in none of those states are any exceptions to any type of firearm.


I don't believe the people in Boulder fit that mold. I realize that lots of liberals have bought guns, but once the fear of rioting subsides I'd be willing to bet we see a lot of guns up for sale.
If we're lucky, we might convert a few, but I fear a vast number will revert to their old ways. 
I wouldn't mind being wrong, but I don't have much hope for it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

So this happened in Colorado. Was the guy high on legal marijuana? It can have bad affects on people with mental illness

I want to see the toxicology reports.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So this happened in Colorado. Was the guy high on legal marijuana? It can have bad affects on people with mental illness
> 
> I want to see the toxicology reports.


A toxicology report doesn’t matter, ISIS connections don’t matter, whether the gun was bought legally or not doesn’t matter. Main Stream Media is latched like a calf to a teat to the Jo and the Ho wagon train.

No border crisis, no slipping going up AF1, nothing to see here! Wake up, things are manipulated for their purpose. Whoever the architect is, they are making Joseph Goebbels look like an amateur.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> A toxicology report doesn’t matter, ISIS connections don’t matter, whether the gun was bought legally or not doesn’t matter. Main Stream Media is latched like a calf to a teat to the Jo and the Ho wagon train.
> 
> No border crisis, no slipping going up AF1, nothing to see here! Wake up, things are manipulated for their purpose. Whoever the architect is, they are making Joseph Goebbels look like an amateur.


It may not matter to the media but the media does not matter to me.

If the guy just smoked $100 worth of legal weed before he went and shot up the place I think that needs to be addressed. 

I don’t expect the media to ask the tough questions.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Senator Cruz had a few words to say on the matter during committee, and the people need to hear them.








Sen. Cruz calls hearing on gun control 'ridiculous theater,' morning after Colorado mass shooting


The hearing will attempt to find a constitutional remedy to reduce gun violence, says Senate Judiciary Chairman Sen. Dick Durbin, a Democrat. Story by Nicholas Sherman: https://bit.ly/31eEltO




rumble.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2020 Convert said:


> No border crisis, no slipping going up AF1, nothing to see here!


It's odd but when AF1 is flying, it's not using the callsign AF1, it's posted as n/a. A couple of days ago, AF2 was in two places at one. She had a confirmed event in Jacksonville. While she was there, AF2 flew out of Washington and went to Denver. That was the day before the shooting. The only time they are allowed to use AF1 or AF2 is if that person is physically on the plane. Yes there are decoys but they don't fly with those callsigns.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They hold the same sentiment as some of the people here about bump stocks. “ I didn’t want one so it doesn’t matter “


As I said at least 2 maybe 3 times that even though I have no desire to own a bump stock I was still against banning them because I'm against any laws that put further restrictions on law abiding gun owners. 

But keep distorting my words to fit your own narrative. Typical democrat tactics......


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So this happened in Colorado. Was the guy high on legal marijuana? It can have bad affects on people with mental illness
> 
> I want to see the toxicology reports.


thats an interesting point. I’ve seen a number of local suicides and whacked out marijuana psychosis issues reported.. all from the same group of college students, living in the same dorm (all friends and all admitted to smoking weed). Wonder if they got a bad batch? I heard this Colorado shooter has some mental health issues.. mix that with some major weed use, and wow... lots of questions. Hate to speculate before the facts come in, but good ol joe said the same thing, but then laid down some truths how guns are evil... grrr this entire situation has me pissed off...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Random violent acts tend to scare people.
> 
> The drug dealers in the “ hood “ shooting each other up, doesn’t scare people.
> 
> ...


I have and will continue to fight for the de-regulation of Suppressors. Its only common sense to repeal the law regulating suppressors. Talk about common sense! That may be the most common sense law repealed in a long time!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So this happened in Colorado. Was the guy high on legal marijuana? It can have bad affects on people with mental illness
> 
> I want to see the toxicology reports.


I have no idea if the scumbag was high on marijuana, 

It appears that he was high on a Geo-Political Ideology of world domination and idol worshipping of a pedophile from the 6th century as well as a pagan moon god. 

And he simply hated the "infidel".


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm sure the left is disappointed the shooter wasn't a white guy wearing a MAGA hat. They can ban all they want but they can't enforce anything without universal registration and only a fool would submit to that.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Nick said:


> As I said at least 2 maybe 3 times that even though I have no desire to own a bump stock I was still against banning them because I'm against any laws that put further restrictions on law abiding gun owners.
> 
> But keep distorting my words to fit your own narrative. Typical democrat tactics......


I never mentioned your name and you were not thought of.

I think you might have a problem......

I’m not a democrat but it wouldn’t matter if I was.......it’s none of your damn business really.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I never mentioned your name and you were not thought of.
> 
> I think you might have a problem......
> 
> I’m not a democrat but it wouldn’t matter if I was.......it’s none of your damn business really.



I didn't say you were a democrat. But it's pretty obvious you were referring to me in your post when you said it was the sentiment of some people here that I don't care about them so it doesn't matter. 

Obviously this was pertaining to our conversation on another topic where you brought up bump stocks.

I really am trying to give you the benefit of the doubt because I agree with some of the stuff you say.

Unfortunately you seem intent on annoying people as opposed to offering anything useful.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I'm sure the left is disappointed the shooter wasn't a white guy wearing a MAGA hat. They can ban all they want but they can't enforce anything without universal registration and only a fool would submit to that.


They were indeed disappointed, but they bounced back pretty quick.
Now their narrative is that he was pushed to this action by "white-supremacist hate" against him.
The poor little incel was picked on and couldn't cope... so naturally he proceeded to murder innocent people completely unassociated with said mistreatment, like any rational person would.
All because of those darn "white-supremacists".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals love to deny reality. Can’t be racism and an angry white male. Can’t say the truth about a follower of Mohamed. Just blame guns. Not that a member of the religion of peace ce should blow anything up with a bomb or something.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Let's just play pretend and say they could get rid of every single firearm in the hands of private citizens in the U.S.

It would in no way have any affect on mass murders. Sure the whacko's wouldn't have guns to walk into a building and shoot a dozen people. 

But they're still going to do something. So same situation with no guns let's say instead they fill a vehicle with fertilizer and diesel fuel before driving it through the building. 

So now instead of a dozen innocent people dead you have 50 or 100. There were more wars fought before the invention of the gun than there have been since.

If someone is intent on killing people they're going to find a way. I won't get into the whole criminals aren't going to follow gun laws speel.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Nick said:


> Let's just play pretend and say they could get rid of every single firearm in the hands of private citizens in the U.S.
> 
> It would in no way have any affect on mass murders. Sure the whacko's wouldn't have guns to walk into a building and shoot a dozen people.
> 
> ...


The democrats know that. They don’t care. They just want your guns.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> The democrats know that. They don’t care. They just want your guns.


Bingo!
Their agenda requires a disarmed populace to limit the chance of a successful resistance.
By. Any. Means.

Using reason will only work to sway the impressionable. It won't sway the agenda-driven.
We must speak truth and reason to all who will listen, and stand ready to aggressively oppose those who won't.
Make no mistake, this will eventually lead to conflict. They won't stop until they are made to stop. Everything that happens between now and then is simply determining the speed at which we arrive there.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Oven mitts.. I do hope they are listening and bring oven mitts after they ban guns.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

They'd better watch out coming down my driveway. That ball hitch on the back of my truck has hurt more people than all my guns put together ever have.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well that didn’t take long. The turnip-in-charge is now calling for an assault weapons ban just one day after a nut job shoots up a grocery store. My, how predictable. But NOBODY gives a rats ass about the body count every weekend in Chicago.


Biden platform as a presidential candidate was clearly for gun control. His website at the time spelled this out. I’m not sure why this is “new news”.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I never mentioned your name and you were not thought of.
> 
> I think you might have a problem......
> 
> I’m not a democrat but it wouldn’t matter if I was.......it’s none of your damn business really.


That made me chuckle! 👆


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

theprincipal said:


> Biden platform as a presidential candidate was clearly for gun control. His website at the time spelled this out. I’m not sure why this is “new news”.


So we should just shut up and let it happen?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

theprincipal said:


> Biden platform as a presidential candidate was clearly for gun control. His website at the time spelled this out. I’m not sure why this is “new news”.



I'm pretty sure nobody here is very surprised by it. That doesn't mean we have to like it.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

inceptor said:


> So we should just shut up and let it happen?


Not at all... but let’s not pretend he wasn’t calling for this all along.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody here is very surprised by it. That doesn't mean we have to like it.


I'm thinking he means you should like it. I'm mean it fair, right? Once the guns are gone criminals will know they are illegal and won't use them. Hey, it's working in Chicago.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody here is very surprised by it. That doesn't mean we have to like it.


I was speaking directly to the “That didn’t take long” comment in regard to Biden calling for an assault weapons ban... He was calling for one since he was a candidate. It was spelled out in his political website. if you are surprised by him making a statement, acting like it’s the first time he said it, or recently recreationally outraged from what he said, you seem a bit out of touch with what he’s been saying all along.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

theprincipal said:


> I was speaking directly to the “That didn’t take long” comment in regard to Biden calling for an assault weapons ban... He was calling for one since he was a candidate. It was spelled out in his political website. if you are surprised by him making a statement, acting like it’s the first time he said it, or recently recreationally outraged from what he said, you seem a bit out of touch with what he’s been saying all along.


Actually what's surprising is how this seems to be the #2 agenda with HR1 being the #1 agenda. Both seem to be on the fast track.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Actually what's surprising is how this seems to be the #2 agenda with HR1 being the #1 agenda. Both seem to be on the fast track.


Doubtful if the Senate passes any of this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

theprincipal said:


> Doubtful if the Senate passes any of this.


It will depend on how fast they want the great reset. Kerry promised the WEF in January that this will happen sooner than they could imagine. Once the great reset hits, none of this will matter.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

theprincipal said:


> Doubtful if the Senate passes any of this.


And it looks like he won't need senate approval. 



> The Democrats are not even waiting for their control of both the House and the Senate to give them the gun grabbing measures they need to completely strip the American people of their right to self defense, they are going to issue a Royal Decree, or as we call them in America, an ‘Executive Order’, to do so.





> Newsmax reported:
> _‘The White House is confirming that President Joe Biden intends to push ahead with plans to increase gun control laws via executive order._











Breaking: White House Confirms Biden To Issue Gun Grabbing Royal Decree - The Beltway Report


The globalists are getting desperate. As we have pointed out, after years of dehumanizing law abiding Americans who long for the small government vision which the Founders left us, they are now looking to disarm us. Not only are they coming for the guns, they are doing it as quickly and...




www.thebeltwayreport.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kerry said we are on the fast track. It's seems he is correct.

I would be on the lookout for another lock down soon. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Kerry said we are on the fast track. It's seems he is correct.
> 
> I would be on the lookout for another lock down soon. I hope I'm wrong but I don't think so.


It’s in the works. Why all the talk of Vaccine Passports?

Why are fake Vaccine cards a real thing?

It is easy enough to get false Papers Bitte right now.

I have to thank the genius who authorized 3x5 cards with handwriting as our new papers. The digital ones scare me. But You need a Fake paper or real one to get a Digital.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> And it looks like he won't need senate approval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard the summary of the supposed Executive Order, and right now it only covers the importation of "assault weapons", since the president apparently has some kind of authority over that area.
If President Houseplant submits it, we won't see any AKs or ARs from out of the country being brought in. This will include things like the SCAR and FAL, and other such arms.
It is likely to cover magazines greater than 10 rounds as well.

We'll see what it actually ends up being, but if that's all it is, it's exactly what we saw under Obama, if memory serves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that @theprincipal is an obstinate lil' troublemaker.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Slippy said:


> It appears that @theprincipal is an obstinate lil' troublemaker.


The first sign that someone has nothing intelligent or of value to say is when they resort to name calling.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theprincipal said:


> The first sign that someone has nothing intelligent or of value to say is when they resort to name calling.


The first sign that someone is not intelligent is when they don't know the difference in factual observation and petty name calling! 🖕


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Slippy said:


> The first sign that someone is not intelligent is when they don't know the difference in factual observation and petty name calling!


You’re proving my point.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theprincipal said:


> You’re proving my point.


That made no sense and was one of the lamest comebacks ever! I'm guessing sub 80 IQ?

On a related note, you shouldn't fear the Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies eat brains...


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Slippy said:


> That made no sense and was one of the lamest comebacks ever! I'm guessing sub 80 IQ?
> 
> On a related note, you shouldn't fear the Zombie Apocalypse since Zombies eat brains...


Lol... I guess I’ve been stockpiling guns and ammo for no reason.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> We'll see what it actually ends up being, but if that's all it is, it's exactly what we saw under Obama, if memory serves.


The comments leading into the election were that they learned from Obama's ban. This time they will make it better. I guess we'll have to see what the royal decree says.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theprincipal said:


> Lol... I guess I’ve been stockpiling guns and ammo for no reason.


Girl, time for you to work on your comebacks, so far they suck big time! 

Did someone throw dead rattlesnakes in some trees by your horse pasture? 

I'll check with my buddy @Inor to confirm.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Girl, time for you to work on your comebacks, so far they suck big time!
> 
> Did someone throw dead rattlesnakes in some trees by your horse pasture?
> 
> I'll check with my buddy @Inor to confirm.


I was laughing at your joke; There was no “comeback”..... I agree that you should probably “phone a friend” to help with your reading comprehension. Have a good day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

theprincipal said:


> I was laughing at your joke; There was no “comeback”..... I agree that you should probably “phone a friend” to help with your reading comprehension. Have a good day.


Not too bad...

Not too good either. HA!

Yes Ma'am, you have a good day as well!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And the fun continues:









Biden Administration Urges Supreme Court To Let Cops Enter Homes And Seize Guns Without A Warrant


Adopting the Biden Administration's argument, critics warn, “would be anathema to the Fourth Amendment” and would “grant police a blank check to intrude upon the home.”




www.forbes.com


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Biden Administration Urges Supreme Court To Let Cops Enter Homes And Seize Guns Without A Warrant
> 
> 
> Adopting the Biden Administration's argument, critics warn, “would be anathema to the Fourth Amendment” and would “grant police a blank check to intrude upon the home.”
> ...


In that case, biden best only send single men on any illegal unconstitutional gun confiscation jaunts...


----------



## Htfiremedic (Oct 5, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So this happened in Colorado. Was the guy high on legal marijuana? It can have bad affects on people with mental illness
> 
> I want to see the toxicology reports.


Met a guy that is doing a travel RN job in SC. He’s from Colorado, said the cost of living is so high he came here to make $. His fiancé and dog are still there, but plan to move to SC. 
He said it’s gone crazy there since the legal weed day. Some banks won’t accept “weed money” so the folks are buying property up. Housing costs, cost of living, and legal weed are causing good folks to leave and pot heads to come in and take over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

